# Peacock Scale Damage



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all, first post here. I hope someone can help me out. I have a 46 gallon bowfront with peacocks and yellow labs. All has been fine for some time but I have noticed in the past few days that two of my fish are showing scale damage. I cannot tell if this is some type of disease or what. I don't think it is aggression.

I recently put a new fish from Petsmart in, not sure if that is part of the problem or not. He is smaller than the others, no signs of aggression. Also did a massive water change last weekend as I had to drain and level the tank. All the fish are acting normally, including the ones with damaged scales. Water parameters are good. I am on well water.

I am debating whether I should add salt or meds, or just do nothing. Any idea what could be causing this? It is on two fish, same species. Here is a pic. The new guy from Petsmart is the blue fish in the background. Thanks for any help. The forum is not letting me add a photo because I have no posts, will try again...


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the pic.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

and one more...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You said two fish with scale damage. Are those 2 different fish in the pics? The tank is a 3 foot BF?

Need some additional info, please post:
Water Parameters (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate)-
How long the fish have been in their current tank-
Tankmates (numbers as well as species)-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change schedule amount and frequency-
List any regular water additives-


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes 3 foot bowfront. Not sure if the fish are the same in the photos, they are very similar. There are 2 fish with damage.

Tankmates: Not sure of actual species

1 large Pleco
1 Red Jake
1 Blue Peacock
1 Electric Blue Peacock
2 Yellow Labs
2 Green Peacocks (these are the two damaged fish)

Tank has been up and running for 4 years. The pleco has been in since the beginning. Other inhabitants have been in the tank for about 1 1/2 years without incident. The only new addition is the one electric blue from petsmart, he was put in last weekend. I do monthly water changes and change the filter media at the same time. Approximately 10 gallons. PH is usually between 7 and 8. I use well water and it is stable. I do not add anything to the water. I haven't tested water in a while but I will do tests on the other parameters now.

Any thoughts on what could cause the damage?


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

could be many things and seeing as you added a new fish with out quartining it probly got something my 1 fish showed scale damage and ended up with cotton mouth . does this fish have what looks to grains of salt on the skin if so it's probley ick


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be a number of things. Hard to tell in the pics, any sharp edges in the tank, rocks etc. that they could have damaged themselves on? Much chasing? Possible that it's physical damage, or it could be an infection, but on two fish it's a bit unlikely that it would happen at the same time and not on any of the others, not impossible though.
On to your scolding  Water changes should be weekly, not monthly and should be based on nitrate readings prior to each change. High nitrates a week following a water change indicate that a higher amount is required. Low nitrates and you may be able to get away with bi-weekly water changes, however weekly is the norm, varying anywhere from 20% to 50% and up.
For now, I would increase your water changes while they're trying to heal. Clean water, low in nitrates (less than 20ppm) will aid in the healing process. I recommend 20-30% water changes every other day until you've seen a noticeable improvement to the damaged areas.
If the affected areas worsen or turn reddish or begin to grow white or gray cottony looking fibers, you'll need to medicate, so observe over the next few days.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Could be from scratching on rocks? Do you notice aggression after lights out?


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. No grains of salt, no obvious signs of ich. Besides the 2 damaged fish, the others look fine. If I do get the cottony fibers, what should I medicate with? I bought Tetra Lifeguard today but have not put it in the tank. I've never used it before and I am leery. I wanted to get some expert opinions first. 

Just did water tests, unfortunately I only have a saltwater kit for some of the tests but I did them anyway.

Freshwater Ph test looks to be about 7
Saltwater Ph test is at the bottom of the scale 7.4
Freshwater Nitrite test: 0
Saltwater Nitrate test: 0
Saltwater Ammonia test: 0

My phosphate test was empy, must have leaked. :-?

So overall, parameters are good. Ph may be a tad low but that's about it.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

I also have a 75 gallon with an Oscar in it that I picked up from craigslist. He gave me some supplies as well:

Seachem Malawi/Victoria Buffer
Seachem Prime
Seachem Cupramine

Haven't used any of those before, might they be helpful?


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

re cottony i used pimafix for fugas works like a charm
never lost 1 fish either


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those guys look like Victorians, not peacocks?

I'd say the large fish in the small tank have caught up with you and it's physical damage due to aggression. 

I'd move them to a 48" tank and change the stock a little.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

The fish are not really that large, here's a pic of the tank.










You may be right about them being Victorians. The lfs I got them from told me they were all peacocks. (I had never had peacocks before) Unfortunately that store has gone out of business. Had no problem with his fish, all healthy.

The more I research, the more I think it is cottonmouth brought in by the Petsmart fish. I'm worried time may be of the essence, I don't want to lose all my fish. What is the best treatment for this? I do not have a hospital tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are peacocks and you've had them 4 years and they are healthy...they would be better in a 48" tank. In a 36" tank you want 3" fish.

For columnaris I would treat with Maracyn and Maracyn2 simultaneously.

If the spots are not fuzzy, I would not suspect columnaris. Missing and abraded scales need only clean water and lack of additional injury to heal.

IME I have only had a fish get columnaris after a severe beating...bad enough that the fish was floating upside down for several days.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had the tank for four years, but the fish for about a year and a half. I have started to notice the Petsmart fish rubbing on things in the tank and he has a white spot on his mouth. Not fuzzy, but noticable. I had not seen any signs of this until today. He's been in the tank since last weekend. No signs of ich, but he looks like something is definitely bothering him. No issues with appetite however. I'm starting to panic now.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Here he is, notice the spot on his lip, his scales look a bit rough on the sides as well from scratching on things.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe from fighting...locks like from a lip lock with another fish. Also...when you turn out your tank lights and have some ambient room light...do you notice any fighting? It looks like aggression. The fish in the pic above is a fryeri....showing adult male colors and fins...you just bought him an a local chain store(petco I think you said?)? How big is he?

Regardless...I would do a water change and vacuum the substrate. Change about 50% of the water....turn lights out and see if you notice any aggression. Fresh/clean water is always good.

I also agree with DJ....those look to be victorians..not peacocks. You may want to post pics in the victorian section and see if you can get an ID.

Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The original scale-damage picture ones, maybe the ones called green peacocks? Anyway, treatment of the Vic's is the same so no need for a post in the other section.

Agree, white mouth is usually lip locking. Without additional symptoms, it is hard to tell you how to treat flashing.


----------



## evilernie (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for the id, never heard of a Fryeri. After a google search sounds like it may be aggression and he may turn out to be too much for my tank. I have not seen any aggression but it could be. At this point he is smaller than the other fish. Maybe 2-3 inches. I guess I will have to let it be for now and see what happens. Too late to return him. That's what I get for buying a fish on impulse with no research. Wish I knew why the flashing was happening.

I would swap tanks with the 75 gallon oscar tank but I think a 46 gallon would be too small for the oscar. I'm tempted to just throw the fryeri in the oscar tank...kidding. :wink:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Recommend you purchase a freshwater test kit, or separate tests for those parameters that you don't have tests for. Sometimes excess flashing can be due to pH and/or hardness fluctuations for which you'll need the appropriate kits to test. pH, KH, GH.


----------

